# JTable auf Doppelklick reagieren



## Guest (21. Okt 2008)

Hallo Folks,

ich bin ein Anfänger was Java angeht, stehe aber schon vor einer für mich sehr komplexen Aufgabe.

Ich habe hier ein JTable.

Wenn nun der Benutzer ein Doppelklick auf eine Zeile der JTable macht, soll überprüft werden, ob eine bestimmte Zeilenüberschrift vorhanden ist.
Ist diese Zeilenüberschrift vorhanden, soll der Attributwert dieser Überschrift ausgelesen werden, und zwar in der Zeile, wo ich den Doppelklick gemacht habe.

Beispiel::

Tablle Überschrift: Name   |  Vorname   | Alter

          Werte:        Test     | Test 1        | 12
          Werte:       Test 2   | Test 3        | 13


Klicke ich doppelt auf Test 3, soll überprüft werden, ob die Überschrift "Alter" existiert.
Solle dies der Fall sein, dann soll er den Wert von Alter auslesen in diesem Fall wäre es ja 13.

Ist dies Möglich, wenn Ja wie??

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, ist schwer zu beschreiben.

Danke schonmal


PS: Wie ich ein Doppelklick untersuche weiß ich, aber den Rest nicht.


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2008)

Kurze Frage:Was hat die Tabellenüberschrift damit zu tun ob Daten ausgelesen werden sollen oder nicht? Änderst du die Überschriften ständig d.h. zur Laufzeit??

Gruß

DarkLoG


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2008)

Ja das tue ich, ich lese werte von einer Karte und je nachdem welche Überschriten drinstehen werden dementsprechende handlungen ausgeführt


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2008)

So ich bin schonmal einen großes Stück weiter.

Ich bin jetzt schonmal so weit, dass er unterucht, ob eine bestimmte Überschrfit vorhanden ist.
Jetzt ist es nur noch daran, die aktuelle Zeile auszulesen, da weiß ich nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll??


```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
		if(e.getClickCount()==2){
			
			boolean isVisible=false;
			for(int i=0;i<table.getColumnCount();i++){
				if(table.getColumnName(i).equalsIgnoreCase("Standort")){
					isVisible=true;
				}
											
			}
			if(isVisible){
				System.out.println("Vorhanden");;
			}else{
				System.out.println("nicht vorhanden");
			}
			
			
			
		}
		
	}
```


----------



## Guest (21. Okt 2008)

Das ist kein Problem.

Mach einfach KlickPunkt = e.getPoint() damit hast die Koordinaten des Klicks und mit deineTabelle.rowatPoint(KlickPunkt) hast du die entsprechende Zeile.

Gruß

DarkLoG


----------

